# Memories Of Christmas Past At Gka



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Memories of Christmas Past at GKA.


As I was pondering life this morning and with the Christmas season upon us I cast my mind back to my early days at GKA around Christmas.

Before computers and other such advanced technology in the 1970’s just a mass of paper and posties doing all the carrying to and from the operators. Messages delivered from the central position and Greens/SLTS’s from the incoming belt. These then on to the landline. Greens by the way were the incoming messages. Everything with the exception of SLT’s were typed on to them. Things like MSG, PDH etc meant nothing to us. These were just for ship board charging. All were handled in a similar way. SLT’s on the other hand would be copied and the original – subject to them being clean copies – forwarded to the recipient.
I digress.
The Christmas period was just manic with messages in there hundreds, no more like thousands to be dispatched to the area network for our vessels scattered around the globe and likewise incoming traffic from all points of the globe to be sorted and dispatched onto the landline/telex networks. We used to have RO’s on detached duty from around the coast and also a number of telex/tas operators from inland telegraph offices. 
Not too many decorations around but loads and loads of cards from shipping companies, private individuals, and ships strung up around the station.

The WT side was a constant stream of ships and I have mentioned before having huge QRY’s of 68 plus on 8mcs. Not uncommon and sometimes as many of you will remember even more. 
Sending the then broadcasts on Area 1A/B were immense and I remember being on a supplementary broadcast which really never stopped as one pile of messages was removed and the next lot placed in front of me. Thank goodness for an auto key. Most of the monitors in the early days were old CR300s – I think or similar. There was one main consul which was somewhat more advanced than that – which was the home of the main broadcast point. This was under normal cir***stances where the traffic lists and all other broadcasts went from. This was situated in the old landline room which was just a clatter of noise from people talking and printers rattling away. Directly behind this position was the main Admiralty networks which consisted of, if my memory serves me correctly of two out going arms and about 4 incoming. This is were all the traffic to and from the area scheme originated.

The main traffic list could be punched up onto tape using a post office machine which was an art form in itself. This was a two unit tape. The machine required certain combinations of letters to produce punctuation and the like. We had some who were just plain genius when it came to this machine. I could use it but it was a real chore. I would rather hand key the lists than try and type them up with this antiquated monster. The foreign list then was in a large box which was in alphabetical order of course but when time came to send the list someone bowled over and sat down at the desk on which was a hand key and then off they went with the list – taking a box at a time and just turning the messages over to see the next callsign. OK until you had something like one of the passenger boats then a scrabble to turn them over without loosing the rhythm of the list. All great fun and an art form.
In the main control room area was also the bureau which held all the ships in name files. With up to date or hopefully up to date info on which area station they were listening to – for UK, Commonwealth vessels. Also any info which ships had given us. The men on this point would check all incoming messages and append callsigns and relevant info and then direct them to the right destination whether for us at GKA or onto the area network. So you can imagine that the guys listed to the Admiralty network had a pretty hard slog as well. 
It was all non stop and at times you would think is this ever going to quieten down. I would not have missed it for anything. Like all my colleagues we took great pride in our station from then until the final days.

Back then attendance over Christmas and Boxing Day was mandatory unless of course you had a rest day. Then it was probably in to do some overtime. It was many years before it became the norm to have it off. Coverage then was by volunteers. Always plenty of them as the pay was good and days off in lieu.

Just a few memories for you.

Wishing you all a very Happy Christmas and New Year.

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just amending a typo in my post and thought I had better just clarify what a TAS not tass, as I had previously typed, machine was. One of the things we had to learn in the training school was touch typing. 
This was an absolute must when using a TAS machine. I cannot remember what the letter meant but something like telegraph automatic system. These machines were similar to a telex machine but there was no printed page IE you could not see what you had typed - hence accuracy at touch typing was paramount. The incoming side was on a tape with a sticky back - this was then moistened and affixed to incoming telegraph forms. At one time this was how all telegraph offices would have worked. An art form at the time to moisten the tape - no too much water - using a special metal container with brass roller. Take tape in both hands and move over wheel. Affix to page and trim off with a special cutter on your finger, ensuring of course you did not cut a word in half. There used to be mountains of tape from all over the UK and incoming from overseas offices via International telegrams in London.

Hawkey01


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

hawkey01 said:


> These machines were similar to a telex machine but there was no printed page IE you could not see what you had typed - hence accuracy at touch typing was paramount. The incoming side was on a tape with a sticky back - this was then moistened and affixed to incoming telegraph forms. At one time this was how all telegraph offices would have worked.
> 
> Hawkey01


And the machines were duplex so, while you were trying to accurately type your QTC's, it was possible for the other side to start sending something back to you. This was especially so during the very heavy traffic time at Christmas and at GKR where traffic was primarily targeted at a small number of telegraph offices in the areas where the trawler fleets were based.

There was also an art, when the incoming circuit started chattering away - and while still sending your own traffic - in determining whether they were sending you some new traffic or simply telling you to get the finger out, press the shift key and resend the message that had just come through as gobbletygook !


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*GKA etc*



hawkey01 said:


> Memories of Christmas Past at GKA.
> 
> 
> As I was pondering life this morning and with the Christmas season upon us I cast my mind back to my early days at GKA around Christmas.
> ...


The old saying is 'busy hands are happy hands'.

I applied for a job at GKA but the recruiting was stopped in early 80's unfortunately, so had to stay at sea. Got a job with OTC in 1981 (was going to VIS) but problem with wife's visa prevented me being able to take up the post. Probably good job as those stations closed down in mid 90's. 
There was one time that GKA would only take applicants that held 'Radar Maintenance Certs' - ???

Ken


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ken,

Have to say I did not know that they ever refused applicants that did not have a Radar ticket. The only use that would have been was if you applied for the Cable Ships. 

Hawkey01


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

Christmas at GKA. Nothing to do with all the traffic at that time. 1968 and a baby due end of December - ish. I could not have any leave over the Xmas period. The baby decided to come into the world on the 27th. Off I went to the Writing Duty, explained that I had to be at home to look after the other children. John Blatchford (remember him ?) in Writing Duty said " off you go, but don't think you can do this every year just to get Christmas off !! Great days.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Neville, All that Area scheme stuff had finished when I started there. I do remember it being very busy and even the boss would appear and route a few outgoing messages. 
When GKA was on the decline, half the building got taken over by a BT customer services department which was occupied mainly by women. At Christmas it was all decorated, cards, presents bunting etc. 
If you walked through the door into GKA, there were a few Christmas cards and a figure of Father Christmas hanging by his neck from the ceiling!.
Must admit though, like Neville, would 'nt have missed working there for anything. Great days.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

7Woodlane,
Indeed I remember the name John Blatchford. Cannot remember if he was still there in 1970 but possibly. 

Graham,
that made me chuckle - good old GKA humour - Santa being strung up. Sometimes an irreverent lot! Wonder who was guilty of that one!

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

so my grey cells are still fairly intact. Amazing considering the weather here.

Yes I do remember the duplex function and as was mentioned. They always had what I can only describe as bouncy keyboards. You could get up a good speed and rhythm. 
The other thing was the Green Book of International codes for requesting corrections, delivery etc from overseas and UK inland offices. I can remember a few but not now what they were. BABSO - ROFJO - OFKID think the first two were related to delivery and undelivered. Someone will have a book you can be sure.
Like most things you never think to keep old out of date books. 


Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a spell of DD at GKA in early December in the mid-70's. Even so early in the month, traffic was building. 'Filling your Boots' with overtime was the reason for being there, and on two days running from early morning till late evening, I sat at a telex machine sending SLT's direct to Interflora in Sleaford. Nothing else - just that !!

YO781 was the TASS address for GKZ.

David
+


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

Ah! I had forgotten the Interflora SLT's. I don't think I could have managed a Marathon on them though. It was OK if you could get the mind into neutral and just think of the luvverly money. 
Good memory with the old TASS dialing code.

Malcolm,
yes very technical glueing paper to paper. As you say it was progress for the shipping companies and for us as well. Of course this was another of the nails in the inland telegraph offices demise.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for a look at the other side. I always had the image of hi tech tracking receivers etc, nice to know you used the same as me. thanks for a supurb service.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Xmas at GKA in the 1980's could only be described as 'manic' - with R/T being the busiest service by far. It was all hands to the pump in the R/T co-ords office, taking bookings (and in many cases refusing bookings when a 'book in advance' system was in operation). Also handling numerous calls from inebriated spouses on Xmas Day and learning how to handle their woes.....sometimes it was like working for the Samaritans.

Certainly in the early 1980s ships were only allowed 30 mins per turn - at the end of the 30 minute spot they had to go to the back of the queue, although some high-traffic vessels did manage to arrange dedicated circuits.

The 0800-1300 watch was by far the most popular - volunteers were always sought for the 1300-1800 and 1800-2300, although those in financial need (i.e. myself!) were available for anything going. An 0800-2300 shift always helped to pay the bills, although the more hardy R/O would try for a 2300-0800 and back on at 1300-2300 shift to get the maximum allowance......

In the old station the 5-unit telex tape would be hung across the roof of the RTT/Landline section to give the semblance of decoration - the control room would have the aforementioned Santa Claus strung up by his neck, and a severed hand stuck to the 'carousel'.....There were so many duties inserting and removing telegrams one was always in danger of losing one's finger.....

Of course the welfare club (cheap drinks and popular Xmas parties) was always popular, and this was always well decorated. An Xmas party was always arranged for the children of staff, although one child was heard to question why Santa smelt of beer and wore trainers.....

Shipping companies were always very generous to us, and every staff member came away with drinks and/or chocolates every year.

In the new station, especially when the other BT department moved in, it was definitely a building of two halves - enter the non-radio station area and you would be blinded by flashing lights, tinsel, Xmas trees and pressies everywhere. Open the door to the GKA section and it was like entering cold-war era East Berlin - no sign of festivity and the atmosphere of 'humbug' prevailing. This was of course when the 'writing was on the wall' and it was clear the station was in its final throes...

Looking back though - wouldn't have missed it for the world.

Larry +


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Brilliant Larry!. So many memories. One Christmas I volunteered ( always a mistake) to operate the switchboard. After a quick lesson from Betty I was allowed to go solo. Phone rings, foreign lady on the end "I'm going to committ suicide". Ran across to Phil Lewis who was supervisor told him the sorry tale.
(Phil passed away this year following a very bad epileptic fit). He showed me the caring side of BT - "tell her to go ahead, we're much too busy".
The drunk wives with screaming kids at three in the morning I'd forgotten!.
Mike Pearson off nights Christmas Day and back in at six. Fill your boots, overtime sheet to the floor. I have to agree with you , wouldn't have missed it for the world. TASS machines were on the way out when I arrived. Some of the blokes could really send on them at some speed. I don't remember a typing test just a morse test 27 wpm. Oh, and a soldering test. As an ex BT engineer I took exception to this as I sometimes spent all day just soldering.
rgds


Graham Powell


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

hawkey01 said:


> The other thing was the Green Book of International codes for requesting corrections, delivery etc from overseas and UK inland offices. I can remember a few but not now what they were. BABSO - ROFJO - OFKID think the first two were related to delivery and undelivered. Someone will have a book you can be sure.
> Like most things you never think to keep old out of date books.
> 
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01


Still got one! Rescued it from the station when I was gathering material for BT Archives. From memory, ROFJO BABSO meant 'your message was not delivered, ship did not communicate, please advise sender. Think OFKID should be OPKID which means 'treat as non-delivery'.

Full list found at 

http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/opb/sp/T-SP-F.1-1998-PDF-E.pdf

Slightly off topic, one famous incident occurred when an operative at the TRC (Telegram Routing Centre) sent us a svc advising that a telegram to Tashkent could not be delivered as there was no such place as Tash in Kent....

Larry +


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Larry,

I knew you would have one! Good man. Amazing how a few stuck in the brain - must have been years of doing services and the accounts.
Ah! yes the Tash Kent saga. We did have some beauties. 

Neville


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Only one I can remember is INBIN!
rgds
Graham


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

This is fascinating stuff, very interesting.

I had the deepest respect for GKA operators, yet at the time I never thought of them as people like me simply making a living, it always seemed like I was operating a machine, so I really appreciate you guys sharing the human side of things, now that we've got the time 

One of my biggest frustrations around this time of year was GKA traffic lists .. I worked for Safmarine so I was "Z" on the odd hour foreign list ... the speed would go up and up but still not there by the even hour for British vessels .. 
They'd stop and do the "G" list at such a leisurely pace and then get back on to us again at breakneck speed after that, while I was by now copying navarea or other traffic lists on the other receiver ...

Oh happy days 

= Adrian +


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I was also a ZS..........In the days of the area scheme, why did my traffic always come in the last watch of the day ? At least we only had to wait till after the Wx, but still up to an hour sometimes.

David
+


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Being told about the Tashkent incident above reminded me of a spectacular example of misrouting by a GKA operator (who shall remain nameless). A QTC arrived at GKA for delivery to a ship via Chathamradio/WCC (an A2 telegram for those who can remember them). The operator's knowledge of geography was not too hot so enquired where Chatham was. Someone replied saying it was in Kent. So our hapless operator forwarded the message to Northforelandradio!!

Never heard anything more about that incident so I presume Northforeland did the needful and ensured it was redirected to USA (no doubt having a good laugh at the incompetent bungling idiots who worked at GKA!!!).

Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rhodri,

are you suggesting that we were all bungling idiots. Not amused by that comment. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Rhodri,

Think you will find that the International Telegram Routing Centre (TRC) would have been at fault rather than GKA. Prior to our automatic message handling system all A2s were forwarded to '04' - the International Telex Centre in Bristol (I think). They then forwarded the telegram to the relevant coast station.

After the introduction of the new message handling system at GKA all A2s would have been routed to the TRC at Coventry using the designator 'WOWO' which defined the message as an international telegram.

GKA never transmitted A2s directly to the designated coast station as this would have bypassed the charging mechanism. The only time we would send a message directly would be if the coast station concerned requested a QSP.

Trust this clarifies...

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Larry thanks for above but still doesn't excuse the puerile comments in posting 23 final sentence.


Indeed not.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I hesitate to contribute but, as a totally disinterested bystander, I understand the sentence in question to mean that the GNF staff might be regarding the GKA staff with the given adjectival description. 

It does not at all read as if the author has such an opinion himself.


----------

